# Tadaaah!



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

Here we have the 'Salty Dog' workstation. I hesitated a bit before putting this up as I thought it looked a little like showing off.

Anyway, its in the kitchen end of the conservatory right next to a sink just off shot to the right (very useful for disposal of grounds). We drink most of our coffee whilst in this room. I feel that the 'Nespresso' needs an explanation; whilst we had the old Gaggia Classic my wife really began to enjoy coffee, and now we have the ECM, she enjoys it even more (much better coffee!). However, she says that she can't really be bothered with all the .

'faffing round' as she puts it, so the Nespresso is there for the times when I am not there.

I am really pleased with this kit and the new machines seem to be settling down nicely. The grinder is a bit low as I am running some stuff out before I try some 'Riposo' from Wogan Coffee in Bristol.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice set up.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Marble stand under ECM is a nice touch, looks classy!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

A nice neat and tidy coffee corner so why not "show it off":good:


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

There Much better







haha

Just kidding. Great setup. Looks very spacious compared to mine.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that, very nice corner.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Marble stand under ECM is a nice touch, looks classy!


Didn't even notice that! Very nice touch indeed!



goodq said:


> There Much better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot to crop out the pods on the left!


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

risky said:


> Didn't even notice that! Very nice touch indeed!
> 
> You forgot to crop out the pods on the left!


Hahaha indeed I did forget. Nice spot!









I seriously wish I had this much space to play with and no countertop to restrict size of grinder.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Very nice!

A nespresso machine is a fair price to pay, imho, for such a lovely setup...........

Enjoy the coffee............ AND the peace n quiet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

